# Modern Version of this USB-C iPhone Case?



## USB-C Geek (Aug 15, 2021)

I found this crazy case at Amazon: Nyko SlimCharge Battery Case for iPhone 6/iPhone 6s

It's only listed on Amazon Canada and is no longer available but it's exactly what I want, a slim battery case that uses a USB-C port. Does anyone know an available version of this kind of case for more recent iPhone versions?


----------

